# Nigella



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

I barged my way to the front of the queue in WH Smith and shouted "Do you have Nigella's latest book?"

The assistant replied "There's a line"

"That's the one" I said.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

At this time of year her coke err ... cake recipes should come in handy.


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Spen23 (Jan 10, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------

